# Polystachya valentina



## Rick Barry (Aug 2, 2008)

Polystachya valentina

A lithophyte from Zimbabwe in Africa. 












Regards,
Rick


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 2, 2008)

Good name. Nice close-up.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 2, 2008)

Lovely pink!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 2, 2008)

Good color. Are you growing it on rocks?


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 3, 2008)

interesting tiny african!!! Jean


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 3, 2008)

neato


----------



## fbrem (Aug 3, 2008)

wow, that's fantastic, thanks for sharing


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 3, 2008)

Very delicate pink!! Nice!


Ramon


----------



## Bolero (Aug 4, 2008)

Now that's one you don't see everyday.

Beautiful! THanks for sharing.


----------

